
Microsoft Cloud Outpaces Amazon - SQL2219
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4216303-microsoft-cloud-outpaces-amazon
======
B1FF_PSUVM
Money quote:

 _" [...] Amazon's market share for its AWS has slipped to 41.5% this year,
compared with more than 60% share that it held at the end of 2017. During the
same period, Microsoft's Azure's share has steadily climbed to 29.4%."_

------
p0rkbelly
Cloud also means = Server Licenses and Office365. It's a very broad word for
Microsoft. Not purely apples to oranges.

~~~
Analemma_
That’s how Microsoft reports its earnings, but these outside analyses of
market share are hopefully not doing something nearly that dumb, it would make
the whole thing pointless.

------
stevenhubertron
Heck I am in middle of a migration to Azure from AWS right now. It’s not huge
~50k/mo but it adds to the story.

------
hi5eyes
sidenote seekingalpha is semi popular in investment/finance circles

